# Wild Game Empanadas



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

After sampling the fine cuisine in Argentina a while ago, I have been on a quest to replicate the empanadas I had one day for lunch. This recipe is very easy and a great way to use up some ground meat.

Ingredients for Empanada filling:
1 pound of your favorite wild game ground 
1 bell pepper - diced
1 onion - diced
4 garlic cloves - diced
1 lime - halved
A mixture of your favorite seasonings. I like salt, pepper, paprika, and cayenne pepper.

Ingredients for the Empanada dough:
2 cups flour
3/4 cup warm water
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons olive oil

Making the dough -
Mix flour, water, salt, and oil together and knead until smooth. Separate the dough out into 10 balls - about the size of golf balls and let the dough rest for ten minutes. 


Making the empanada filling - 
Mix the bell pepper, onion, and garlic together and cook until onions are transparent looking. 


In another pan, cook the meat. When the meat is done, combine the meat with the bell pepper, onion, garlic, and throw in the rest of the spices. Stir and let simmer.


Now that the dough has rested, roll out each ball to the desired size and thickness. 


Put a nice large spoonful of the empanada filling in the middle of the flattened dough, fold in half, and press together with a fork.


Put the empanada into a pan with hot oil and let it cook for about 30 seconds per side. Squeeze some lime juice on the final product!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks Awesome! Putting this one on the menu for next week.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I bet green chili would be good in them as a substitute for bell pepper. (sorry, NMican here...)

Edit: I need to try this with Oryx meat...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good I'll have to give it a try

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Update: they were a hit in my house. Used oryx burger, roasted green chili, and chipotle and maple jalapeno for seasoning.

Also - egg roll wraps work good too (if you have left over stuffing) ;-)


----------

